
Zucc-slider: Interactive Z U C C at your service - kiding
https://kiding.net/zucc-slider
======
startupflix
Slider doesn't work in Chrome for Android (version 65)

~~~
kiding
Sorry, I’ve got no Android device to debug on... Feel free to make a pull
request at [https://github.com/kiding/zucc-
slider](https://github.com/kiding/zucc-slider)

